# Annoying parts of a game



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2009)

Some parts of a game are just annoying. Either the difficulty suddenly spikes or you're put with a stupid handicap that makes the game just unnaturally difficult. 


There is one part of a game called Freedom Force where you only have three heroes. (one of which is pretty damn weak) You have to simply get to the end of the stage, except the stage puts about 20-30 enemies at you like one after the other, and many times the stupid Ice Queens don't die. UGH!!! stupid ice queens!!


Remember that Memory thing on the island in King's Quest VI? You know that huge wall? I can't tell you how many times I got that stupid "TICKETS ONLY. NEXT." screen because the computer mistook my mouseclick for a click off the steps. 


Atlantica in Kingdom Hearts. Ugh. I hate that level. What is it with water levels and sucking?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2009)

Escort missions.

/thread


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 13, 2009)

Forced Stealth Sections in Action Games.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 13, 2009)

sewer levels.  
see diablo 2, FF8 and many many other games.
 i think there was one of those real american heros beer ads that touched on this oh so serious subject.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 13, 2009)

*Cracks knuckles* Alright here are my major frustrations

*Doom:* Thats right, one of the greatest first person shooters of all time. Most hardcore fans of the game know of one infamous level: E4, M2: Perfect Hatred. The difficulty immediately spikes to extremely difficult as you are put on the edge of your seat to stay alive.

*Ratchet and Clank series:* With each Ratchet and Clank I always found the last level was always a testimate to how good you were. In the first game, you had Veldin. Which was full of Commandos and most newbies didn't get the RHYNO until a few plathroughs later due to it's expense. In the second you had the Megacorp Home planet which showed how much perseverance you had when you got butfucked like crazy. With the third they had Mylon which was a summation of what you had just done in the game.

*Tomb Raider 1, 2 and 3:* Each level in each game always had a hard part. Either there were a ton of guys in the next room or a puzzle that you ended up dying on. The old PS1 Tomb Raider games were probably the hardest puzzle action games ever.

*Half Life:* The final boss, Nihilanth took me an hour to kill. Mostly because he kept teleporting me to puzzle rooms and I finally found out how I was supposed to kill him.

*Legacy of Kain Blood Omen:* Even though Blood Omen is an awesome game with great voice acting and great atmosphere, there was one part of it that I remember. The caves of the oracle. I spent a good half hour there until I actually found my way through it. When I did find my way through it I had to go to Vorador's mansion. Though the swamp wasn't that appealing for me to walk through, so I went batform and flew there. Only finding out I had to go back because I missed getting the Mind Control spell and the Flame sword. Essentially I got butfucked and had to use repel hundreds of times due to the amounts of spell casters and swamp water there.

*Megaman Battle Network 3:* Secret net and Senerade. I was part way through it until I found out I had to find a mystical hammer in the Undernet. So I had to go back, fight my way through the undernet. Find this hammer after much struggle. Go back to Secret net. Smash some monolith and fight a 20 round battle. Then at the end I had to fight Senerade who was very fucking difficult. Though fighting Bass GS after him was a good homage to Battle Network 2.

*Morrowind:* Most of Tribunal: Morrowind on the mainland is pretty easy for low level players. At least at the beginning for quests. However the Tribunal Expansion pack was extremely unbalanced toward lower level players. Most of the enemies there were level 15-30 and if you were just going there for the hell of it at lvl 5, you didn't know what kind of bad idea it was. Enemies could down you with PUNCHES, in 4 hits.

*KOTOR:* The Star Forge. Seemingly limitless amounts of enemies. At first I thought the enemies were re spawning, either that or the designers actually put like 100 Sith soldiers and droids on one modual. To this day I have no clue and normally speedrun through them. While it is very realistic to have lots and lots of enemies, it isn't leniant toward it.

*Grand Theft Auto 3:* I ranted about this in an earlier topic. But the second to last Mission: Expresso To Go. Is probably the hardest I have ever seen in a GTA game



CryoScales said:


> Surprisingly GTA 3 was the only Grand Theft Auto game that took me an entire week to complete just one mission. That horrifying mission is called "Expresso To Go". So fucking hard because you had to drive around Liberty City destroying Expresso stands. The catch is you didn't know where the expresso stands were, the only way you could find all of them was to drive very close to them and find out
> 
> It took me a full week and a lot of burned testosterone





CryoScales said:


> I think you only had 7 minutes to find all of them actually. Bare in mind you have to cruise around each island of Liberty. So if you fuck up and miss one in Shoreside and decide to go to Portland, your going to have to take a U turn and go straight back, losing at least 2 minutes in the process



*GTA Vice City:* Most of Vice City wasn't that challenging. The only mission I actually found difficult was one of Cortez's missions where you had to steal a tank. It was so difficult because you had 2 caravans of soldiers behind it, who were immediately alerted to your presence as soon as you fired a gun. So you are dodging bullets like raindrops with only a Kruger to protect yourself. As this is earlier on in the game so you didn't get the M4 or the minigun yet.

*San Andreas:* Most of San Andreas wasn't that challenging. Only a few random missions took some experience to actually get through.

*Pokemon G/S/C:* I think Mount Silver was a good summation of what the entire game was. You could fight Tyrannitar in random battles and you had to use most of your HMs. Then you fought Red which was an awesome homage to R/B/Y. The guy was the strongest trainer in the game and rather challenging if you didn't know what you were up against.

*Quake 4:* This is only concerning higher difficulties. Just before the Strogg medical facility you have to get your ass kicked by the Macron. Well the battle before that I either get my HP reduced to 20 and have the Macron kill me quickly. Or his mine attack kills me irregardless of my HP.

*I WANNA BE THE GUY:* Entire game, nuff said

*Need for Speed Most Wanted:* Later wanted levels are especially challenging. As well as later Blacklist members as most of them have rather well tricked out cars

*Final Fantasy IX: *The secret fight against Ozma. This guy is like Golden Sun's secret boss. A boss that is MUCH harder then the actual last boss, and is only available by doing some secret stuff. Ozma is an extremely unbalanced boss that can instantly kill one of your party members with a single attack. The only way you can actually penetrate his shield is if you complete an earlier optional subquest.

*Marathon Durandel:* I ask someone to look me in the eye and say they didn't end up backtracking for minutes when they first played the game. I was still in a Doom mentality looking for the exit. Until I found out I had to go access the same fucking monitor I started the level with.


----------



## Morroke (Aug 13, 2009)

Escort quests with the obscenely SLOW NPC that takes the path through the MOST enemies possible.

'Come on...follow me, around this cor-OH GOD NOT THERE'

Even worse when you get jumped right near the end point of the quest and have to fight through another pack because your NPC is a retard.


----------



## Poink (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, I have many many games, and to tell ya, the most annoying partS to most of these games are:

*PROTECT THIS MAN!* Your mission is to protect a bot - if he dies, your mission is failed, so you have no choice than to watch out for every step he makes. The problem is that the stupid bot will most likely stay in front of you when you shoot (( than you kill him ) or start walking in the wrong direction, thus, making ennemies easier to kill him. Even better when he's stuck against a wall!

*LEVELS UNDER WATER!* - when your hero can't breath under water! But thanks to videogames, which provide you BUBBLES, or any item that can let you breath under water for 5 seconds, you die FASTER! - (( Like in Rayman 2 )

*WHEN YOU ARE ON THAT MACHINE THAT CAN'T TOUCH WALLS* Oh no! You're on a machine that can't touch walls! And your mission is to... well, avoid every wall, obstacle, anything that could make you explode. Hardest part? Ennemies are attacking you.
=> or *PROTECT MY VEHICLE!* Your vehicle has an health bar. If you touch walls, you lose some, if ennemies touch you, you lose some, if the FUCKING CAMERA GLITCHES AGAINST A WALL, you lose some.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 13, 2009)

i hate fetch quests and escort missions... sewer levels are a drag, too =/



CryoScales said:


> *Final Fantasy IX: *The secret fight against Ozma. This guy is like Golden Sun's secret boss. A boss that is MUCH harder then the actual last boss, and is only available by doing some secret stuff. Ozma is an extremely unbalanced boss that can instantly kill one of your party members with a single attack. The only way you can actually penetrate his shield is if you complete an earlier optional subquest.



oh yeah, ozma/yadis (in our version of the game his name is yadis^^)... actually one of my favorite optional bosses of all time! very challenging but if you know what you are doing and if you are prepared well the fight isnt that much of a problem^^ i beat him without the quest to attack him directly. i just used vivi's black magic and trance attacks, that way i got him down fairly quickly. he doesnt have that many HP either, its not like he has 1 million HP like the weapons in final fantasy 7 and 8


----------



## Conte (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm trying to think of something new and inventive to say, but everybody has pretty much said it already.  

Honestly, I utterly hate "escort" missions.  

While *GTA: San Andreas* didn't have any true escort missions, it did have missions where you'd have someone "shooting up da' hood" beside you.  Most of the time it was your brother Sweet.  There were a few missions where you'd have to take Sweet's car into enemy gang territory. 

And that's when things got bad.  Cause, as everyone knows, cars in GTA have the tendency to blow up all the time.  Luckily, when a car catches on fire - you have the ability to jump out before it blows.  But not Sweet.  Nope.  He just sits there yelling, "Yo' why ya' leaving the car CJ".  I don't know Sweet, probably because it's on a one way course to hell.

During my game, Sweet died in his car many times.  He died for the 'hood.  GROVE STREET FO' LIFE.  

NPC Characters getting out of flaming cars has always been a problem in GTA games.  Sure, sure, sometimes they'll bail when it's on fire.  But they lack the common sense to run away.  Obviously explosions of extreme magnitude won't kill them.  Obviously...


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 13, 2009)

Conte said:


> I'm trying to think of something new and inventive to say, but everybody has pretty much said it already.
> 
> Honestly, I utterly hate "escort" missions.
> 
> ...



i think this is actually something that has always been pissing of players in many games: bad AI. not really a part of a game in the sense of this topic but still very annoying...


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Forced Stealth Sections in Action Games.



You mean in _non stealth-based_ games.


----------



## Adamada (Aug 13, 2009)

Yup, pretty much every single sewer level never fails to suck in any game. And escort missions, or even games, piss me off to no end due to the retarded AI they give your escort.


----------



## yiffytimesnews (Aug 13, 2009)

I am in to classic games and I just got finished playing Syphon Filter 2 PS1 2 levels you start out totally weaponless ...One big pain in the ASS and the final boss ish!!! Dumbest boss battle ever...You literary have to shot it in the the rear blades of a helicopter.

Then there is the dumb for no reason, there is this famous train level in FF7 where you have the stop the train by pressing your controller. How dumb can you get, I just leave the game and get myself a sandwich at that point.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 13, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> You mean in _non stealth-based_ games.



... Right. 

I also hate when you have to defend a certain spot, like a slow moving elevator or a teammate that's either picking a lock or using a computer. (FFFF- Control level in GoldenEye)


----------



## scythemouse (Aug 13, 2009)

How about protecting the pump in Prototype? A escort mission involving an unmoving object that you have to protect from miniboss level enemies with army trucks that are more likely to bounce off of said pump.


----------



## Elessara (Aug 13, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Escort quests with the obscenely SLOW NPC that takes the path through the MOST enemies possible.
> 
> 'Come on...follow me, around this cor-OH GOD NOT THERE'
> 
> Even worse when you get jumped right near the end point of the quest and have to fight through another pack because your NPC is a retard.


 
/agree

I hate escorts...


----------



## Rai Toku (Aug 13, 2009)

I hate it in games where you're supposed to lose against an enemy -and you don't realize it until you're dead. Then you rage because you just wasted half your inventory trying to stay alive. I can recall one or two games I've played that you can actually win against said enemy at that time, if you're drastically over-leveled/skilled, but only in one of those does winning have any effect on the plot.
And escort missions... Why does the only person in the game without a brain HAVE to be the one you're protecting? And why are they always so pathetically weak they die in just a few hits?


----------



## Adamada (Aug 13, 2009)

Oh, and then there's the games where you can lift/move objects that are too heavy to be lifted/moved by any normal means, but when you find a simple bush that blocks your path, you can't even get around that. Annoys me to no end.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 13, 2009)

Lol at Megaman Battle Network 3 being posted here; that game was easy when you had the right chips and folderback.

Half Life 2; my first run through was on the hardest difficulty. Ravenholm. No need to discuss really. :/


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 13, 2009)

Morroke said:


> Escort quests with the obscenely SLOW NPC that takes the path through the MOST enemies possible.
> 
> 'Come on...follow me, around this cor-OH GOD NOT THERE'
> 
> Even worse when you get jumped right near the end point of the quest and have to fight through another pack because your NPC is a retard.



And who happens to be even more defenseless than a rabbit?


----------



## Envy (Aug 13, 2009)

Silent Hill 2

Pyramid Head hallway chase

Hard Mode action level

jbwe bcgsbgg cn mkjmg ,wexwth STOP KILLING MARIA D:


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Morrowind:  Escort Missions.  The people tend to run about as fast as your character can walk, unless you're doing them at the very start of the game with Athletics below 20 and speed below 60 (I know this because my starting character with Athletics as a minor skill and Speed one of the favored attributes could still out-walk the bugger's walking speeds).

Baldur's Gate II:  The opening Dungeon.  It's great the first time you play through it, you find all the neat schwag and find the rooms.  The next few times you go through, it's alright:  You know the paths, best way to get the loot, etc.  After a half dozen or so runs, it becomes hell.  

Fallout 2:  The Rat-quest in Klamath.  Some people complain about the Temple of Trials - I never was bothered too much by it.  But the rat extermination, dear gods of the Warp the rat extermination...


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Aug 13, 2009)

Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time

That part when you're in this big ass, circular elevator with Farah. And it's all cool until a huge fucking amount of sand creatures spawn in and constantly keep at a strength of 5+ soldiers (The scimitar wielding kind or even worse, the ones with the spears @.@) that swarm around you and prevent you from doing ANYTHING. I had to cheat to get through that part.

PoP: Sands of Time's combat was extremely frustrating and stupid. Although the platforming is <3 and not to mention the dialog held between the Prince and Farah.

Warrior Within....I had to actually uninstall that game because it was so bad. Gone was the prince we came to know and love, instead we got an angsty, angry emo kid who's lines couldn't have been cornier. Not to mention the game had a bad case of METAL METAL METAL COMBAT MUSIC ALL THE TIME LOOK HOW BADASS WE'RE BEING WITH THIS METAL COMBAT MUSIC!!!! Note I play PoP on a PC, with a mouse and keyboard. The developers for Warrior Within obviously didn't even TRY to make good mouse+keyboard controls, unlike with Sands of Time where it actually WORKED.

The only other game I cheated in to get past a level was in Far Cry. In the volcano crater. Jesus christ.....


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2009)

Neverwinter Nights.

Getting most of the way through the game, then locking you in a square room with nothing but two dragons.

Good fucking luck if you've been playing as a Bard or something.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 13, 2009)

1 hit kill rocket launchers/grenade launchers/grenades taht kill you from 50 feet away in shooters.  I hate them dead.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 13, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> Lol at Megaman Battle Network 3 being posted here; that game was easy when you had the right chips and folderback.



This thread is about annoying parts of a game. MMB3 wasn't that difficult. I was just talking about a specific part of the game


----------



## Aeturnus (Aug 13, 2009)

Games with crappy camera angles. When there's an important jump I have to make, the last thing I want is a close up of the character's butt and/or boobs. *looks at Tomb Raider 1*

Games with cut scenes you can't skip through.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 13, 2009)

Aeturnus said:


> Games with crappy camera angles. When there's an important jump I have to make, the last thing I want is a close up of the character's butt and/or boobs. *looks at Tomb Raider 1*



But butt and/or boobs are important things in a video game


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Crappy camera angles reminds me:

Any game where the camera shifts mid-play, causing your character to shift directions.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Crappy camera angles reminds me:
> 
> Any game where the camera shifts mid-play, causing your character to shift directions.



ugh, yeah that blows >.> its also very bad if you cant look all the way up in shooters!


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

CaptainCool said:


> ugh, yeah that blows >.> its also very bad if you cant look all the way up in shooters!



"Go straight to make the jump, go straight to make the jump... *Press forward screen shifts ledge to your left causing you to leap at the camera and plummet to your death*"

EDIT:  Not being able to look up all the way doesn't compare to a stupid-slow sensitivity, or a stupid-strong.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone have _Lost in Blue II_?

You have two kids stranded on a jungle island and have to survive for _OVER 9000_ days until rescue or find a way off.

The most RAGE ENDUCING moments of the game are having to leave the girl so you can go explore for more than one day (there is no way to move on until you do). She just _will not_ drink the water you leave with her and you literally race against time to abandon your task and get back to save her.


----------



## furrygamer84 (Aug 13, 2009)

underwater levels where you only have a certain amount of air

in fire emblem and a few other games the weapon only has a certain number of uses and breaks afterward and cant even be repaired

in some RPGs the random encounters happen way to much, like every 3 steps I am getting attacked, I hate that


----------



## Tycho (Aug 13, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Morrowind:  Escort Missions.  The people tend to run about as fast as your character can walk, unless you're doing them at the very start of the game with Athletics below 20 and speed below 60 (I know this because my starting character with Athletics as a minor skill and Speed one of the favored attributes could still out-walk the bugger's walking speeds).



Oh gods.  They're slow and STUPID.  They Leeroy into fights they haven't a prayer of winning. Fucking stupid pilgrims didn't think to bring any weapons or armor on their journey through various monster-ridden environs.  Hand to Hand sucks balls in Morrowind.



Attaman said:


> Fallout 2:  The Rat-quest in Klamath.  Some people complain about the Temple of Trials - I never was bothered too much by it.  But the rat extermination, dear gods of the Warp the rat extermination...



Temple of Trials is so incredibly fucking stupid I put in a mod that lets me SKIP the damn thing entirely, fuck the little bit of EXP you get in there.  Killing off the rats (and the Rat God) is unbelievably tiresome.  Don't use a gun, it's an utter waste of ammo (and you would be wasting a LOT of precious ammo).  It's a dungeon crawl of the bad sort.

Of course, if you want to ratchet up the annoyance a few notches, try random encounters with rocket-launcher toting Super Mutants down near V15 and NCR.  You likely will not have Power Armor yet (assuming you didn't use a really dirty cheaty super-metagaming trick beforehand) so those rockets will knock you around REAL good.  And the ability of the Laser Rifle supermuties to critical is astounding.


----------



## Attaman (Aug 13, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Oh gods.  They're slow and STUPID.


  Ever turned around in _open terrain_ during Morrowind Escort Missions to find your escorted figure has somehow managed to bugger off out of sight?  With about a hundred yards in every direction of clear terrain?


> Temple of Trials is so incredibly fucking stupid I put in a mod that lets me SKIP the damn thing entirely, fuck the little bit of EXP you get in there.


  I didn't find it so bad, because I could get to roughly level 3 by the time I reached Klamath due to the Temple of Trials.  Compare this to the opening dungeon of Shadows of Amn, where I think it's impossible to get a level even if you do all the quests, kill everything, etcetera.



> Of course, if you want to ratchet up the annoyance a few notches, try random encounters with rocket-launcher toting Super Mutants down near V15 and NCR.


  I found those less annoying in Fallout 2 than Fallout 1.  You ever tried defeating both the Chapel and Military Base without losing any of your party members?  Including Dogmeat?  Anything that so much as looks at them wrong will gib them in one hit, and unlike Fallout 2 you don't have a spare car to store stuff in should your party members bite the dust.

Which reminds me:

The Chapel / Cathedral in Fallout 1, alongside the Military Base. Because I _loved_ running through the Forcefields.


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 13, 2009)

Escort missions or defending X from Y number of enemies to complete Z.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Aug 13, 2009)

only acceptable escort mission. ICO.
i hated carting maria around in SH2. i kept beating her and reloading the game. planky  shuts her up pretty quick.


----------



## HidesHisFace (Aug 13, 2009)

I remember one really hard part, not mentioned here - infamous "sniper town" from Medal of Honor: Allied Assault. First part - walk from point A to B and find bazooka to blast the gate. Sounds easy? Yeah, there is one simple problem, snipers - lots of them, perfectly hidden and with godly accuracy. Second part - from A to Z through the next part of the town. But... You have to escort three allied soldiers - only one of them can die - 2 casualties = mission failed. Of course, snipers are in (even more annoying because of scripts - you kill one sniper in building in front of you, so the second one suddenly appears in the one right behind you, perfectly hidden of course) as well as regular enemies. Allied soldiers are nearly useless - 2 guys with BARs with poor accuracy and one unarmed medic (only really useful member of the team with unlimited medkits - he can heal himself, other soldiers and player) - fortunately it is not that hard to keep them alive - thanks to scrips they dont follow the player step by step and as long as medic is alive they can hold their own against regular enemies.
Really, the only way to beat this mission without quick save&load spam is to learn where all these snipers are and take them down before they spot you...

Some missions in Call of Duty 1 and two were also incretibly hard and unfair because of limited reinforcements - not the constant ones, but only in certain points of the mission (like first british mission in CoD 1, battle for crossroads, or cleaning the town before storming the hill in CoD2) - this means fighting with one or two essential, immortal characters on your side against hordes of well equipped enemies.

From strategies... Dawn of War: Soulstorm and cheating AI in the campaign - yes - two bases, unlimited resources etc. Not really well balanced difficulty levels werent really helpful... Easy - player units with huge hp boost, enemy with decreased hp, medium - players units hp x2, hard - enemys units hp boosted by 20%. Where is mode with standard, not nerfed and not buffed units on both sides? I dont know. Well, I've found Tau fortress really difficult for some races - AI spamming with elites and relic units + optional objective with time limit - in fact essential to beat this mission (to prevent even more spam).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 13, 2009)

- the "disappearing blocks over lava and a pit" area of Heat Man's stage in Mega Man 2 (unless you have the jet item)

- the Area 5 boss in Blaster Master

- some of the bosses in Gradius V


----------



## Foxsicle (Aug 13, 2009)

Rai Toku said:


> I hate it in games where you're supposed to lose against an enemy -and you don't realize it until you're dead. Then you rage because you just wasted half your inventory trying to stay alive.



This. =\


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, "mandatory losses" are a damned-whether-you-do-or-not affair.  On one end of the spectrum, you have an enemy that plasters your character all over the wall on his first turn and the battle just feels cheap.  On the other end, you'd be able to actually kill him if the game didn't mandate that he has unlimited HP and you have to ultimately lose.

At least TWEWY was smarter about this sort of thing.  Some battles it just plain cut off after about 30-60 seconds to continue the plot (chances of beating the foe within said limit are pretty much zero), but if you die you still DIE.  Similarly, there's one boss battle where you don't get a Game Over if he beats you, but you DO at least have to put up a decent fight -- get killed too quickly and it's still Game Over.


----------



## Zweihander (Aug 13, 2009)

Escort among other things.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 13, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> but you DO at least have to put up a decent fight -- get killed too quickly and it's still Game Over.


I think Super Metroid's last boss is like this, except it's so easy, that there's no real "decent" fight to it.
You just have to shoot it enough for it to do the hyperbeam that's SUPPOSED to kill you.

Then again, I haven't sucked enough ass to get killed by that boss without it using hyperbeam, so this is just a theory.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 14, 2009)

Resident Evil 4 - Ashley... "No, you fucking idiot! Run away! RUN AWAY!!!

Tales of Symphonia - Electrocuting the two Raybits on the panals...

Medal of Honor: Frontlines - NO CHECKPOINTS!!! D:<

PokÃ©mon - When you're in a cave, blind (dude, fuck Flash), low on health, zero potions and wild PokÃ©mon and trainers keep jumpin' you.

Metroid Prime - When you're low on health, tryin' to run from an enemy and the fuckin' door won't open.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 14, 2009)

Kuro Ryuichi said:


> Metroid Prime - When you're low on health, tryin' to run from an enemy and the fuckin' door won't open.



Man, I really hated that on Prime 2 especially when you're taking constant damage from the dark world, but that's how the game loads new rooms, the doors don't open until it's done. Much better than seeing a loading screen every five minutes.

Oh, and that brings me to Mass Effect, I hated those elevators with a passion, and driving the Mako was complete bullshit.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 14, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Man, I really hated that on Prime 2 especially when you're taking constant damage from the dark world, but that's how the game loads new rooms, the doors don't open until it's done. Much better than seeing a loading screen every five minutes.



Really? I only had that problem with the first one. Echoes was just fine...


----------



## Vaelarsa (Aug 14, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Man, I really hated that on Prime 2 especially when you're taking constant damage from the dark world, but that's how the game loads new rooms, the doors don't open until it's done. Much better than seeing a loading screen every five minutes.


I didn't find any problem with those.

The only times the dark world was difficult was when you were fighting bosses, pre-light suit, with no light areas to activate.


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 14, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Oh, and that brings me to Mass Effect, I hated those elevators with a passion, and driving the Mako was complete bullshit.



Mass Effect has to load quite a bit of data, so the elevator was to spare you yet another load screen with a simple elevator which allows you to take in some scenery. You could also hear your party members talk about stuff, especially Wrex who compared party members to Shepard


----------



## kimikoakita (Aug 14, 2009)

I hate in Fable II how you have to get yourself at EXACTLY the right angle in order to open a door/accept a gift/check the furniture.  It's very annoying.  And all the cinematics.  I just wanna play the friggin game.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2009)

Ninja Gaiden stage 6-2.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 14, 2009)

Donkey Kong Land 2 - Toxic Tower *shudders*

Red Steel - The sword battles were SOOOO unresponsive. I swung the thing up, and it goes left at a downward angle. @.@

The Legend of Zelda (series) - water levels T.T

Final Fantasy VII - COME ON!!! She was like the most useful character on my team and you fucking kill her off!? WHY DOESN'T CLOUD USE A PHOENIX DOWN!!!!!

Super Mario World - Reznors, I was a kid give me a break. >.>


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 14, 2009)

any RPG after you fight wave after wave of Enemies...to then instead being able to sit down and heal up, you go straight to the boss with your healer dead and out of potions


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 14, 2009)

i was playing the sailor Moon video game the other day... and on the final boss, has like this "kill all super big time" attack... and of corse she gets to move first and she uses it, wiping out ALL but 2 of my players, including the one i need to stun her >_< had to do the boss over again and thank god it was a physical attack she used instead of it.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 14, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Ninja Gaiden stage 6-2.


You forgot the bosses of stage 6-3.  At least in the NES port, when they kill you *you get sent back to stage 6-1*.  Yes, you have to play through THREE damned levels all over again just to get one more chance to get killed fight them again.



> Super Mario World - Reznors, I was a kid give me a break. >.>



What about those instant-death-spiked-pillars in Wendy's Castle and the Valley Fortress?  Good luck making it through the latter without a Cape (it's possible, but damn your timing needs to be _exact_)....


----------



## Scruffy113 (Aug 14, 2009)

Annoyances in any game;
   The glitches.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 14, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> Neverwinter Nights.
> 
> Getting most of the way through the game, then locking you in a square room with nothing but two dragons.
> 
> Good fucking luck if you've been playing as a Bard or something.



You deserved it you spoony bard. 




			
				Scruffy113 said:
			
		

> The glitches



Not always. Sometimes the glitches are entertaining. Like in Daggerfall where I would see citizens moonwalking or a bat getting stuck on a corner and still try and move forward.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 14, 2009)

CryoScales said:


> This thread is about annoying parts of a game. MMB3 wasn't that difficult. I was just talking about a specific part of the game


I meant the entire game.

Wasn't at all annoying to me lol, just differing opinions.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 14, 2009)

another anoying part is finding out you forgot to do an IMPORTANT step in a game to continue. IE i was playing the Sailor Moon game and aparently i talked to the NPC's out of order or forgot to talk to soemone, and i couldnt find an important item that would let me conintue on


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Aug 14, 2009)

*LOADING*


----------



## Sparticle (Aug 14, 2009)

Left4dead
running to the apc in blood harvest
WTF theres a tank in there


----------



## Wildside (Aug 15, 2009)

All water temples in the Zelda games. Specifically the water temple in OOT. There should be a sign in front of the temple that says "WARING! Lots of rage fits and migraines ahead!"

Also, I can't help but mention the boss version of I-no from Guilty Gear. Once those wings sprout out from behind her back and those "warning panels" flash ahead of you...You better jump, block, run, or do whatever to avoid it, or loose more than half of your health.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 15, 2009)

Call of Duty, when all the nerdfags get on and rape the shit out of you
...it's just not fun anymore...


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 15, 2009)

NeroFox1989 said:


> Call of Duty, when all the nerdfags get on and rape the shit out of you
> ...it's just not fun anymore...



Try playing against Japanese people in Lost Planet, they're fucking crazy on there.


----------



## SailorYue (Aug 15, 2009)

heres an anoying thing: play a beta MMO game like gaia's zOMG... then get hit by a MASSIVE lag and find out youve been PWNed by mosnters that were stronger than you that someone brought on screen while you were unable to move >.>


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 15, 2009)

Because you've never heard this one; ESCORT MISSIONS.

(surprised nobody's said this one yet) Quick time events. You sit there, play for an hour and a half, and you find yourself at a cinematic. Perfect time to rest your carpal tunneled hands. Then HOLYSHITTHERE'SSOMETHINGAFTERYOUSTARTMASHINGTHEXBUTTONTENTHOUSANDTIMESORYOU'LLDIE!!!!


----------



## CryoScales (Aug 15, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> Not always. Sometimes the glitches are entertaining. Like in Daggerfall where I would see citizens moonwalking or a bat getting stuck on a corner and still try and move forward.



Yet with a game like Daggerfall it's glitches are extremely pronounced. I mean it is almost impossible to complete the main quest. Unless you save every five minutes and know what you are supposed to do.

With random quests there is almost no touch or grasp. For example, I went on one random quest to a dungeon. After looking around for minutes I finally found out it was in a mound 5 feet from where I started.

Going into the dungeon I could hear growling from farther away. I entered one room to find a sabretooth tiger. I killed the tiger, but then found out the Dungeon had nothing else inside of it.

I left, went back in, Sabretooth Tiger respawned, nothing inside. Then I closed Dosbox


----------



## Verin Asper (Aug 16, 2009)

the part where we fight boss after boss after boss with no breaks, then fight the final boss with your healer dead and out of potions


----------



## Taffer (Oct 3, 2009)

*Might and Magic 6-8:* I can't even play the games. The games crash when I try to run them, and the only computer that they will run on is Dad's laptop (and it would be a miracle if I could play on his laptop).

*Warzone 2100:* The AI CHEATS! Everyone on the game's forum knows that. The AI can't put up a fair fight, so it gets power bonuses, faster research, and knows where my secret bases are without even exploring.

*Thief: The Dark Project:* It's an old but brilliant stealth game 1998 The only real problem I have is the dreaded death glitch. This happens most frequently if you get "stuck" to a surface. It also happened when I climbed a rope, walked down some broken stairs, and even while I was riding an elevator (which I feared ever since). Death glitches are so sudden that it scares you.

*Etherlords 2:* I hate altars and pale creatures (although they are fun when you use the pale creatures). Some of the altars have negative effects that hurt you more than they hurt the enemy. Also, there are fights that are almost impossible, even on easy difficulty. The Pale Reaper for example. He summons Reapers and Scourges that have a special ability to destroy a selected creature, gain power and toughness, and heal the enemy hero. I have nothing at that point to counter those things.


----------



## Seas (Oct 3, 2009)

In Mount&Blade, when your king gifts you a castle that is currently under siege, outnumbered tenfold.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2009)

Tutorial segments.


----------



## LizardKing (Oct 3, 2009)

"Collect 22 wolfox hearts"



"Oh by the way, only 10% of them actually have hearts"


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> "Collect 22 wolfox hearts"
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh by the way, only 10% of them actually have hearts"



Oh yeah, love those.  FedEx quests are "fun" too.

"Deliver this package to a place 20 zones away through territory infested with really nasty monsters, please"


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 3, 2009)

level-grinding in level based games (I'm not a high enough level to face the boss!) [same goes for equipment and getting cash]
games where the terrain and placement of the enemies fucks you over (like the 2nd stage in ch4 of Disgaea 3 absense of justice... the terrain and enemy placement fucked me over several times.)
escort missions
time-limits
protect-this-****
snipers that get headshots EVERY FUCKING TIME! (my problem was Halo 3 legendary mode... those fucking jackals...)
when you can't see shit
After having radar ALL GAME, BAM! no more radar
non-stealth games: forced stealth
stealth games: WHY IS THERE ALWAYS A HUGE ALL OUT WAR WITH MINIMAL COVER AND CRAPPY WEAPONRY AT THE END?!?!?!! (came to this realization in ODST and Assassin Creed)
when games get repeatetive
CTF
King of the Hill
difficulty jumps
near-impossible puzzles
when characters arn't normal (Star Fox Adventures FOX SHOULD HAVE HIS BLASTER DAMNIT!)
when you're ONE POINT AWAY from using a really good item and hella far from a level up
level ups that multiply exp needed exponetially
when you're really outnumbered and expected to kick ass, even though the enemies are at your char.s level, with comprable equips
when you have NO IDEA where the fuck to go
when they leave important and useful knowledge out of the toutorial
cheap-ass bosses
only allowing you to have like... 2 healing items (DAMN YOU NINJA GAIDEN 2 !!!!)
when a game carries a popular name but severly disappoints (Phantasy Star Universe... DISCRACED the epicness of Phantasy Star Online)
horrid camera views
immoble cameras
when you just, suddenly, die (game says "you're owning too much... die") [Disgaea 2, PSO, Gears of War and Halo]
you know of a threat, but you can't see it to avoid it, (Left 4 Dead... DAMN WITCH!)
impossible levels (N)
when you need FLAWLESS timing
when the game gives you NO checkpoints when you need them.
when they attack/teabag/taunt your dead body

yea... a lot of things aggravate me about games.... same for you?


----------



## SailorYue (Oct 3, 2009)

> horrid camera views
> immoble cameras



thisis why i hate DK64, and Tonic Trouble... i start goin one direction, then the camera decides to spin around the oht erway and i change direction when im tryin g to avoid  getting hit.

this has more to do with my COMPUTER than the game... i was just fighting the pennultimate boss in Tonic Trouble... and my gamesave broke. now instead of fighting a purple mushroom, im back 4 levels. ._. it took me FOREVER to get the timed levels in the timelimit


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 3, 2009)

"Random" battles in RPGs that occur every two or three steps. I mean, come on, I'd like to finish this little mission I'm on before I die of old age, please!


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Escort missions.
> 
> /thread



This.  :|  I don't do well with protecting things unless they're stationary.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 3, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> This.  :|  I don't do well with protecting things unless they're stationary.



*Cough*GoldenEye007ControlDammitNatalyaworkfasteryoubitchbeforeIkillyoumyself!*cough*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> *Cough*GoldenEye007ControlDammitNatalyaworkfasteryoubitchbeforeIkillyoumyself!*cough*



Haha.  Even that scientist guy.  :|  I kill him after he raises the alarm.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 3, 2009)

Fallout 1's escort mission.

What escort mission?  The one that happens if you pick up Dogmeat and he survives.  You have to do every trick in the book once it comes to the Cathedral and Military Base to keep any of your followers alive.


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

Fallout 3. 
When anyone talks to you.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 3, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Fallout 1's escort mission.
> 
> What escort mission?  The one that happens if you pick up Dogmeat and he survives.  You have to do every trick in the book once it comes to the Cathedral and Military Base to keep any of your followers alive.



I think it's only fair that they gave him a resurrection in Fallout 2.  Even if it WAS in a special encounter.  Dog NPCs are awesome.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 3, 2009)

Tycho said:


> I think it's only fair that they gave him a resurrection in Fallout 2.


  Perhaps, but the usage is limited outside Let's Play / Roleplaying purposes.  


> Dog NPCs are awesome.


 Outside Fallout 1, I'd agree.  But in that game, he becomes a real pain to handle after the first few months / levels unless he's being used as a distraction.


----------



## KiloFox (Oct 3, 2009)

whenever enemies suddenly become invincible/untargetable


----------



## Fenra (Oct 4, 2009)

Insta-death mechanics in all there forms

Including but not limited too:
- Timed puzzle results in instant death (im looking your way god of war 1!)
- Inexplicably placed environmental hazards (why the hell is there a spike pit there anyway?!)
- Death by simple curiousity (I think I'll open this door... bad idea, game over, argh!)
- Death through someone elses death (ok so thats kinda related to escourt quests but still, why should someone else dieing, no matter how high there military rank or whatever kill me!, I can see its point in the context of the story but it still irritates me)
- Invincible character that can kill you in 1 action should you mess up (most recently, scarecrow in arkam asylum when you get in his glowey eye spotlight!!!)
- and the mother of them all, quick time events where one missed step can kill you!!!


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 4, 2009)

I Wanna Be The Guy

that game will make you apeshit


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 4, 2009)

Modern Fe9 said:


> I Wanna Be The Guy
> 
> that game will make you apeshit


 
Yeah, but it's designed for that.
THAT'S THE POINT.

... THOSE FUCKING APPLES.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 4, 2009)

Watched a walkthrough of that game on Youtube (guy did it on Hard Mode too). Very interesting game.


----------



## Darkwing (Oct 4, 2009)

Halo 3, no, Xbox Live in *General*, with all of the prepubescent kids screaming in your ear.

Good thing I switched to PC in time. That bullshit wasn't healthy for me.


----------



## Kuraggo (Oct 4, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Halo 3, no, Xbox Live in *General*, with all of the prepubescent kids screaming in your ear.
> 
> Good thing I switched to PC in time. That bullshit wasn't healthy for me.



Have you tried playing Left 4 Dead on pc?


----------



## Bobmuffins (Oct 4, 2009)

Harebelle said:


> Anyone have _Lost in Blue II_?
> 
> You have two kids stranded on a jungle island and have to survive for _OVER 9000_ days until rescue or find a way off.
> 
> The most RAGE ENDUCING moments of the game are having to leave the girl so you can go explore for more than one day (there is no way to move on until you do). She just _will not_ drink the water you leave with her and you literally race against time to abandon your task and get back to save her.


Hooooly crap LiB 1 and 2 were almost impossible. I'd be on day 10, even, going 'there's no food left here so I've gotta go explore to find some', then I'd get some, then on my way back, nope, the girl died of thirst even though the river was like 15 feet from the cave ._.

Other annoying parts-
When the enemy clearly has an advantage (Looking at you, end bosses of Disgaea 1, 2, and 3 (seriously level 7650 enemy on an Enemy Boost x3 (which would make them act as a level 22950), HP Restore 20%, No Lifting, No Throwing tile wtpf (Parentheses (sp?) abuse)))

Those parts in music games where you swear you hit it or you had enough life or whatever but nope, you died. Or even worse when you get through the hard part but miss the note JUST after it causing you to die.

When games don't tell you what you need to do next. No I don't want to wander to every city, talk to every NPC, and kill 15 of every monster in the game in hopes that I'll figure out what I need to do next. Even worse when there's no online guides for it yet ._.


----------



## Aleister The Wolf (Oct 4, 2009)

final bosses that can dodge and counter every move you make, and the only way to kill them is through a cinimatic attack with quick time button commands, that you can only initiate after whittling their health down to the size of a pea and imputing the longest string of buttons in the game.

And then theres the second and third forms...


----------



## CryoScales (Oct 4, 2009)

I was about to say a part in Halo Combat Evolved. But strangely I haven't found anything frustrating in that game's campaign. It was all seemingly enjoyable for some odd reason, every map has some fun element to it.

I would have to say Virmire in Mass Effect, especially when doing party member achievements. If you are just trying to go through it casually then by all means its an awesome place. But when your doing Kaiden's or Ashley's achievement I kept getting confused, since you need to stop using both of them for one part, and later get forced to kill one off. I kept wondering if not bringing one of them along for a specific part would void the achievement in some way.

Thankfully I got both achievements and don't have to worry about that bullshit anymore.


----------



## Modern Fe9 (Oct 5, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Watched a walkthrough of that game on Youtube (guy did it on Hard Mode too). Very interesting game.



Cloud8745 for the win


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Aug 23, 2015)

Closing thread due to the necro.


----------

